# Plant isnt looking good :(



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright it might have been the cold this weekend idk i was at the beach all last weekend and didnt check on them for 3 days when i got back i went to watered them ant this is what i saw of my biggest plant any idear whats wrong with it hear are some pics will be up soon


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

hear are the pics


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 11, 2007)

that sucks is it a pest problem or something like that, if it starts to spread then snip the leaf off that should help, your just amputateing theleaf it should be okay after that, i had to do it to mine a lso man, and best of luck.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

dont realy think it is a pest problem cuz i got like 10 more plants around it and nothing is wrong with them Idk ill just wait and see what happens mybe she will bounce back peace guys if anyone eles has idears what is wrong with hear let me know peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

Also i think it is spreading cuz the other side leave looks like its starting to do the same thing idk im just going to let nature do its thing unless anyone knows what is roung i know its not over watering my be under watering but i doubt it i only left it fot 3 days its not the ferts havent used in a week and it was a super deluted formula 2 littler bottle with like maybe 1/16 of a cup of dry ferts shoke it up pour it on all of the big ones i have done it many times in the pass grows and not hurt or burned the plants


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

Any Idears whats wrong with her??


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe it's been over-watered?You did mention it might have been mighty cold..I'd give it a day or 2 without water and check on it from time to time.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 11, 2007)

How cold did it get? The damage looks like freeze damage.

If that's the case and some of the leaves stay viable, the plant will recover. The cold may have stressed to enough to cause it to become a hermie however. Keep an eye on it and if you get another cold snap, make sure the root area is thouroughly wet. That will help the plant survive cold. It just doesn't work for long periods.

The leaves that are beyond healing, remove them. The plant is wasting energy trying to mend itself. Use a nice sharp pair of sissors.

Good luck man. Let me know how it looks in 24 hours.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 11, 2007)

hey kb whats going on bro!! i would have to agree with stoney man hope they get better bro but hey the new ones are looking great man


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks man i thought it was cuz of the cold that was the last frezze this year all the rest of this week its going to be 50s to 70s so i think she bounce back and ill be watchin for the hermie i watered them friday morning before a left to go to the beach and it did get cold on sat and sun 25 26 thats what i though it was to i should trim off the big leave that sreveled up alright man ill do that 1st thing tommarow morning peace out and check out my grow journal when ever you have the time peace and take it easy stoney you a good friend


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey kb whats going on bro!! i would have to agree with stoney man hope they get better bro but hey the new ones are looking great man


 
yeah that was the only one that toke any damage all the other ones are fine and dont have any sign of freeze burn and ill update how she looks tommarow and friday i think she will make it


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah man, the cold this year is catching everyone short. Weird winter.

Trim off the leaves with the severe damage so that the plant doesn't keep wasting energy trying to fix what can't be fixed. That will help the remainder of the plant recover.

Don't scalp it though. It looks like only two leaves maybe. The ones like the leaf you have in your hand. Later, in a few more days, you might have one or two more to trim off. Cold damage sometimes takes a day or two to show it's nasty little act. Limp leaves are ok. Shriveled leaves are not ok.

Good luck man!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

ight man ill get to that as soon as i wake up tommarrow and yeah its been a weird winter hear lol wear is this so called global warming when you need it lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

wear should i trim off the leave #1,2,3, or 4??


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

if you cant see the numbers tell me and ill make them bigger i had to click on it and enlarge the pic to see them


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 12, 2007)

I would say that looks like damage from the cold. One possible solution to that, depending on the site of your plants, could be to make a mini-greenhouse over them.  You can do this with a large plastic water bottle. This will help keep that sharp cold out during the "weird winter" and then once your out of danger just remove them. If you have easy access you can put them on at night and take them off in the morning.  The problem is that it makes your plants easier to spot if you are doing a guerilla grow. 

I would say cut at 4.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 12, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> wear should i trim off the leave #1,2,3, or 4??


 
1 is too much.
4 is too little
3 would leave a piece of stem sticking out with no leaf.

2 is the proper place to trim a leaf.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks man im going to cut it right now ill get a pic of it to peace


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah 2.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> I would say that looks like damage from the cold. One possible solution to that, depending on the site of your plants, could be to make a mini-greenhouse over them. You can do this with a large plastic water bottle. This will help keep that sharp cold out during the "weird winter" and then once your out of danger just remove them. If you have easy access you can put them on at night and take them off in the morning. The problem is that it makes your plants easier to spot if you are doing a guerilla grow.
> 
> I would say cut at 4.


 
yeah im not gurrila growing this year im just growing 10 plants on the land right next to mine and im not worryed about anyone seeing it i use plastic bottles when they are littler but he was to big for one so i let him ride it out


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 12, 2007)

hey KB hows it going today brother? how the babys doing? u know i could camp in ur back yard and take care of them for ya than i could even help ya smoke them lol just thought i would give ya a laugh hope everything goes well for ya man peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

lol im straight man man if you lived by me we could go camping in my back yard lol last year my older bro got his vacation time when i was harvesting them me and him camped at the lake we do our gurilla growing sometimes at and we pick all the bud like the 3rd day we wear out their cuz we ran out of bud we hung all the bud up in the exter tent we brought then we picked probly and qp and kept it to smoke then we drove back to my house put the bud in glass jars  it was like 11 jars and put them in my closet then drove back to the place we wear camoing and went around and ripped up all the old plants and made a crazy bondfire man it was cool to bad i wont be doing that this year  i might idk and the babys all look fine and their loving the nice warm sun we got today its 69 deggress right now this morning it was a nice 55 so i think the cold is over thats at least what everyone i know that grows is saying some of their plants felt the cold weather to im going to get a oz at 5:00 and going to chill with the Secreat Growing Circle (SGC) thats what all call it their all nice people  bet you would love to chill with us man hit me up if your ever up in nc and we can chill well im going to go check on my babys in a min want me to get some more pics ight man peace


----------

